#ubuntu-us-sc 2010-11-20
<bo> sup everybody
<bo> all bots?
<bo> nice
#ubuntu-us-sc 2010-11-21
<c4h_kali> download this http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<Cow_santai> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
